# Suggestions for 2.6 gallon fluvial spec setup?



## Jarman46 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi. I am setting up a 2.6 gallon aquarium for a better. It will be filtered by a not too powerful, but sufficient filter thats intake is from the top. I have a low tech 150 gallon planted tank that is doing well, and I plan on using eco-complete black CaribSea substrate in the 2.6 gallon. I want to put in a piece of drift wood and a few moss covered seiryu rocks in the foreground. I also have a small heater. So the question is, would you change anything about the tank. Also I would like to know if anyone has suggestions for good lighting. I don't want to go overkill, but I want good lighting to sustain low-medium light plants, and preferably below $50. Lastly i was wondering if any tank mates would be acceptable. I know i shouldn't put in anymore fish, but maybe a nerve snail or two to keep it clean? I'm not sure what plants ill put in, probably some aunties on driftwood and maybe some dwarf sag, down, and crypts. Maybe some retail rotundifolia too from my 150 gal. Anyway, like I said, please comment any additional suggestions or changes you'd think would be beneficial. I am not experienced with keeping a better in something other than a bowl when I was a child, so please lend me your time and enlighten me with any knowledge of betta tanks you have to offer.

Thanks,
-Adam


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Adam! Sounds like a good set-up! Regarding bettas. Contrary to popular belief bettas DO need a heater - constantly! In their natural habitat Vietnam and the surrounding countries right along the equator the temperature seldom drops below the mid seventies! So something in the area of 80-76F would be great for these guys. Bettas are obligate air breathers - this means they HAVE TO BREATHE ATMOSPHERIC OXYGEN. So they need a layer of air above the tank. Also, with bettas and those long fins on males a low flow of water is important. They aren't the strongest swimmers! Just like any other fish they need clean water so will still have to do your water changes. You could probably have one maybe two Nerite snails in there with the betta. Good luck and post some pictures of both tanks when you get a chance!


----------

